# HOWTO: Install Gentoo Linux on the Samsung NC10 Netbook

## Luud

HOWTO: Install Gentoo Linux on the Samsung NC10 Netbook

Preamble

In this howto I will try capture what I learned from my experiences with installing Gentoo Linux on the Samsung NC10 netbook.

The following boundary conditions were set when I took on this installation:

Preserve the Windows XP installation

Share data between Gentoo Linux and Windows XP

Stick with Gentoo stable (avoid ~x86 as much as possible)

Make all hardware work

Additionally, I upgraded the hardware of the NC10. The more or less easy to upgrade parts are the RAM and HDD.

Finally, this thread is not meant as a discussion thread. For discussions, please go to the thread "Samsung NC10 - what (not) works". To keep all the howto bits together I've created a set of placeholder posts below this initial post for future use to allow additional howto sections to be added.

And not to forget: I should express my thanks to all the forum members who already posted so much valueable information that helped me get started with Gentoo on the Samsung NC10.

References

Other threads, blogs, websites and what have you that may be of interest to NC10 owners that want to run Linux on it:Samsung NC10 - what (not) works

Linux on the Samsung NC10

Samsung NC10 product page

Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 on the Samsung NC10

Samsung NC10 page in the Arch Linux Wiki

more to come ... ?

----------

## Luud

Overview

Starting the NC10 for the first time - Windows XP installation tips

Preparing a Gentoo Linux live USB

Upgrading the NC10 hardware

Preparing the HDD

Install a minimal bootable Gentoo system (multiboot)

Setting up the network devices

Power management

Touchpad

Audio

Webcam

Special keys "Fn"+<key>

Xorg configuration

Xfce4

Gnome

Kde

Bluetooth

Spare Section

Spare Section

Spare Section

Spare Section

Spare Section

Spare Section

Samsung NC10 specifications

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

1. Starting the NC10 for the first time - Windows XP installation tips

Installing Windows XP

When starting your freshly unpacked NC10 there is not much you can tinker with the installation. Just follow the steps as described, with one exception though. At one point you have the option to select an advanced option in which you can change the partition sizes. I recommend you take this opportunity to shrink the Windows XP system partition. By default the installation software will split the 160Gb HDD in equal sizes (after reserving 6Gb for the recovery partition). For me shrinking the Windows XP system partition to 40Gb works well.

Note that I have upgraded my netbook with a 500Gb HDD. If you stick with the 160Gb drive, you may want to plan differently.

Installing additional Linux interoperability software

As stated in the preamble, the goal is to share data between Linux and Windows. One option is to create a partition based on the VFAT filesystem. The other is to install Ext2 drivers in Windows XP. As I have never experienced any stability problems using these drivers I can recommend this option.

Mounting Ext2/3 under Windows XP

You can find the Ext2-IFS drivers at www.fs-driver.org. One thing to note is that you have to make sure to give the "-I 128" option when you create your filesystems (at least when creating Ext3 filesystems) otherwise Ext2-IFS cannot mount the volumes in Windows XP. We will come back to this in the section on preparing the HDD.

Mounting (LUKS) encrypted partition in Windows XP

Additionally, if you like to encrypt your Linux filesystems then it is still possible to decrypt and mount these under Windows XP using FreeOTFE. All my Linux systems at home are LUKS encrypted, including the system partitions. Using FreeOTFE in combination with Ext2-IFS will provide you the same data security in Windows XP as under Linux. Of course, this will not allow encryption of the Windows XP system partition itself.

FreeOTFE can be found at www.freeotfe.org.

Details on how to install and use the above tools can be found on their respective web pages.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

2. Preparing a Gentoo Linux live USB

Creating the LiveUSB

Now it is time to boot Linux on the netbook for the first time. Here I assume you have another Linux system available (even if it is just a Knoppix CD or whatever). As long as this machine allows you to run "unetbootin" to create a bootable Gentoo Install Minimal LiveUSB.

I used the generic x86 minimal installation ISO image for creating the LiveUSB. Just get an empty, (V)FAT formatted USB stick of sufficient size (I think 256Mb should already suffice for just this) and use unetbootin to create the LiveUSB system on it. This process is pretty straightforward so I won't provide a step by step guide here.

For unetbootin an ebuild is available in portage, so if you have a Gentoo Linux installation as simple emerge will be all you require to install it. For more details on the package please see the unetbootin homepage at unetbootin.sourceforge.net.

Booting the NC10 from the LiveUSB

Assuming the above step went well, you should now be able to boot the NC10 from the LiveUSB. You have to coach the NC10 a little to make this happen. Again, it is a simple task of adjusting some BIOS settings. The trick is though, that the NC10 goes from of to booting Windows XP so fast that you will hardly see the BIOS startup screen. Therefore, turn on the NC10 and immediately start hitting the F2 key repeatedly until you hear a beep and see the on-screen notice that the BIOS setup will be activated.

Once in the BIOS look for the Boot menu and make sure that USB HDD is set up as first boot device. Save BIOS settings and reboot. The LiveUSB will provide you with a couple of  boot options, just pick Gentoo and off you go. If you have a network cable plugged into the NC10, more than likely this will result in having networking enabled as well. WLan requires a bit more coaching and will be discussed later.

Now you can cruise around a little and inspect for example the partitions of the HDD as set up by the Windows XP installation process. This LiveUSB is not only required for installing Gentoo Linux later on, but will also help us when we want to upgrade the HDD while preserving the Windows XP installation. More on this in the next section.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

3. Upgrading the NC10 hardware

The NC10 netbook is in its default retail configuration already a great system. However, we can get more out of this little package. There is quite a wealth of information on upgrading and tweaking the NC10. I stuck with the basics: memory capacity. Both internal volatile memory (aka RAM) and the non-volatile storage (aka harddisk). Upgrading these parts is relatively easy and not very expensive.

One note of caution: performing these changes to your netbook may void your warranty. If you do these things, you're on your own and it is all at your own risk. It worked fine for me but your milage may vary, yadayadayada. You know the drill.

Upgrading RAM

The RAM is the easiest to upgrade. Just buy the proper 2Gb memory module. Open up the RAM compartment on the bottom and replace the installed module with your new 2Gb module.

A guide on how to do this can be found at www.laptopmag.com - How to Add RAM to the Samsung NC10. Some further information regaring RAM modules reported to work can be found at www.samsungnc10tips.com - Upgrade Your Samsung NC10 to 2GB RAM

Upgrading the HDD

(Note: do not perform the upgrade before reading through this and the next section first! It might save you a bit of hassle, although technically it can be done the other way around in the same number of steps.)

Upgrading the internal HDD is a little bit trickier than upgrading the internal RAM. Still it is realatively straightforward to do. Just make sure you take your time and be careful. Opening the NC10 requires patience and tender handling if you do not want to break the clips that hold the casing together. Again, a great step by step guide is available online at www.laptopmag.com - Upgrade the Samsung NC10's Hard Drive. And again, some further tips with a list of harddisks reported to work fine in the netbook can be found at www.samsungnc10tips.com - Upgrade the NC10's Hard Drive.

When performing the harddisk upgrade it is recommended to acquire an external 2.5" SATA enclosure (the usual method of acquiring is buying, but borrowing or rummaging through your own hardware pile might work for you as well, as may some other options, some of which I do not endorse for obvious reasons...). This encluse will allow you to transfer the existing OS installation to the new harddisk. 

Please see the next section on preparing the harddisk before replacing the internal harddisk with a new one. You will need to do these steps first!

Other hardware upgrades

There are some more hardware upgrades / modifications possible with this netbook. Looking around on the above websites will give you some more possibilities. Further info can be found under the samsung-nc10 tag at www.liliputing.com. And as always Google is your friend. Note that I have no experience with any of these other upgrades / modifications let alone their compatibility with (Gentoo) Linux.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

4. Preparing the HDD

Assumptions

The NC10 has been installed with Windows XP and you shrunk the Windows XP system disk to 40Gb (the latter does not necessarily matter, but it is what I did).

You bought a new 500Gb HDD (other size work as well, but I assume you at least upgrade from 160Gb, and when you are at it, why not go for the currently available maximum).

You installed the 500Gb HDD in an external USB enclosure so we can hook it up as an external USB HDD

Your NC10 has been booted from the LiveUSB as described in the section on Preparing a Gentoo Linux live USB.

The steps to take

(Note: there are other ways to do this. Tools like Norton Ghost and Arconis TrueImage can be used, as possibly some Linux partition tools. I took the steps below just because it can be done with what is available on the Gentoo Install Minimal LiveCD image that I used to create the LiveUSB. This process is not necessarily simple nor elegant, but for me it worked)

1. Inspect the current partition table of the internal harddisk

```
livecd # fdisk -l /dev/sda
```

2. Create identical partitions on the external HDD for the Recovery and Windows XP system partition. The must be identical to the ones on the internal disk. I.e. same block ranges, same size, number/order, partition type, etc... Thus if you would execute "fdisk -l" on either disk, the partition information for the first two partitions must be identical!

3. Copy the partitions over from the internal to the external disk. As we use "dd" for this, check your command twice, and then again before shooting it off. Better not make the mistake of writing over your original partitions. I assume that sda is the internal HDD, sdb is the LiveUSB disk and sdc is the external 500Gb USB disk. This should be true if you connect the 500Gb after booting from the LiveUSB. Make sure to check these things first before executing any dd command!

```
livecd # dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/dev/sdc1

livecd # dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdc2
```

4. As last copy step, we transplant the Master Boot Record (check, check and understand before you execute this!):

```
dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1
```

5. Now, the above is a little bit tricky. By copying the MBR (master boot record), we actually also overwrite the parition table! That is not really a problem as we made sure the partition setup for the first two partitions was identical (in step 2), right? (If not, start over and make sure you get step 2 right).

To make sure we get into a consistent state again is to reboot from the LiveUSB again so the partition information on the external disk gets reread. If you then look at the partition list of the drive you will notice that an additional partition shows up, the same one as is on the internal disk but which we did not copy. This is a result of copying the MBR. So rerun fdisk on the external USB harddisk and remove any additional partitions except the first two (recovery and Windows XP system). Next create the partitions you need for installing Linux. My setup is:

```
livecd ~ # fdisk -l /dev/sda

Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xfc8ac817

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1         784     6297448+  12  Compaq diagnostics

/dev/sda2   *         785        6273    44086392    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/sda3            6273        6289      132520+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4            6290       60801   437867640    5  Extended

/dev/sda5            6290        6682     3156741   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6            6683       13210    52436128+  83  Linux

/dev/sda7           13211       17127    31463271   83  Linux

/dev/sda8           17128       18433    10490413+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9           18434       23656    41953716   83  Linux

/dev/sda10          23657       60801   298367181   83  Linux

```

Note that I combined /, /usr and /opt in a single large partition as from experience this size for these three combined works well for me.

Except from /boot (which is ext2), all my partitions are ext3. I format the partitions as shown below. Note the -I 128, this is needed on Ext3 for mounting the partitions under Windows XP using Ext2-IFS.

```

livecd # mkfs.ext2 -L boot /dev/sda3

livecd # mkswap /dev/sda5

livecd # mkfs.ext3 -j -O dir_index -m 5 -L root /dev/sda6

livecd # mkfs.ext3 -j -O dir_index -m 5 -L var /dev/sda7

livecd # mkfs.ext3 -j -O dir_index -m 5 -L tmp /dev/sda8

livecd # mkfs.ext3 -j -O dir_index -m 1 -L home /dev/sda9

livecd # mkfs.ext3 -j -O dir_index -m 1 -L data /dev/sda10

```

6. With this done, we are ready to swap the internal and external drives as described in the start of this section. If all was done correctly you should be able to reboot your NC10 from the new internal harddisk into Windows XP as if nothing had happened. Remember, we have not installed Linux yet, we only partitioned the drive. In Windows we should be able to mount all these (empty) Linux partitions using Ext2-IFS.[/list]

I recommend you test if the NC10 still works as it used to before you continue with installing Gentoo Linux.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

5. Install a minimal bootable Gentoo system (multiboot)

From now on it it vary much easy going along the guidelines of the Gentoo Installation Handbook. We are running from the LiveUSB stick, we have our harddisk partitioned and the filesystems installed. Now we must mount  the systems according to our filesystem hierarchy, e.g. for my setup:

```
livecd # mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/gentoo

livecd # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/var /mnt/gentoo/tmp /mnt/gentoo/home /mnt/gentoo/data

livecd # mount /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo/usr

livecd # mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo/var

livecd # mount /dev/sda8 /mnt/gentoo/tmp

livecd # mount /dev/sda9 /mnt/gentoo/home

livecd # mount /dev/sda10 /mnt/gentoo/data
```

At this stage I'm assuming you have wired networking operational using the standard guidelines according to the Gentoo Installation Handbook. For me just having the network cable plugged in while booting the LiveUSB was enough to enable networking.

We can now download the stage3 tarball and portage snapshot to /mnt/gentoo/data. Then we can untar the stage3 into /mnt/gentoo and the portage snapshot into /mnt/gentoo/usr. For the rest just follow the Gentoo Installation Handbook for setting up your initial system (date/time, hostname, etc... and chrooting into the new system).

When you get at the step for configuring your kernel you can use as a basis the .config below. This one is working for me with gentoo-sources-2.6.29-r5. I in turn based this one from blubbi in his original post in Samsung NC10 - what (not) works. One of the handy things I changed is enabling some legacy acpi bits in /proc. This will allow you to monitor your battery levels from the command line without needing any additional tools. I also chose to build some more drivers hard into the kernel (not as modules).

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

# Mon Jul 27 20:01:19 2009

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION="-NC10"

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

# CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=4

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_DS is not set

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_MC is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_NEED_NODE_MEMMAP_SIZE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION="/dev/sda3"

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SBS=y

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOOLPC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

# CONFIG_INET_LRO is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

#

# Rate control algorithm selection

#

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=m

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_PMP is not set

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SCH is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=m

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_ATH5K=y

# CONFIG_ATH5K_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ATH9K is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLCORE is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_IWLAGN is not set

# CONFIG_IWL3945 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=600

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1 is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=y

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=y

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=y

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_FIXED_MINOR_RANGES is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO is not set

#

# Encoders/decoders and other helper chips

#

#

# Audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA7432 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9840 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TDA9875 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6415C is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TEA6420 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS5345 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TLV320AIC23B is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX is not set

#

# Video decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OV7670 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TCM825X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP514X is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_TVP5150 is not set

#

# Video and audio decoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840 is not set

#

# MPEG video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X is not set

#

# Video encoders

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127 is not set

#

# Video improvement chips

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS=y

CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I915_KMS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FB_INTEL_I2C=y

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_LCD_ILI9320 is not set

CONFIG_LCD_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_SOUND=y

# CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE is not set

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

# CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=10

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_GREENASIA_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may also be needed;

#

#

# see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER=m

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

# CONFIG_STAGING is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_REGISTER_V4 is not set

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL=y

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=1024

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC is not set

CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_SOFTLOCKUP_PANIC_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_PREEMPT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BLOCK_EXT_DEVT is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_LATENCYTOP=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

#

# Tracers

#

# CONFIG_FUNCTION_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

# CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITYFS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586=y

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

#

# Random Number Generation

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

# CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC16=y

# CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=m

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

The rest of the installation for getting at a bootable system is pretty standard. One of the additional steps I took before installing the grub bootloader in the MBR was making a backup of the current MBR (Which still directly boots Windows XP). A simple command like below will do the trick just fine (as alwasy check 3x when running a dd command):

```
dd if/dev/sda of=/mnt/gentoo/data/WinXP-MBR.bin bs=512 count=1
```

I have come to like genkernel, so I will use it as example here (one of the reasons I like it is that it make my life with LUKS and splash much easier).

Installing the grub bootloader in the MBR:

```

#grub

> root (hd0,2)

> setup (hd0)

> quit
```

My grub.conf file:

```
default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,1)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.29-r5

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-NC10 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-NC10

# vim:ft=conf:
```

These bits of additional information should help you get to a bootable Gentoo system just fine.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

6. Setting up the network devices

Wired networking

Wired networking should already work using the LiveUSB and when using the above posted kernel configuration so should it when you boot your newly installed Gentoo system. You want the 'sky2' one, it's actually under 10/100/1000 (Gigabit) ethernet devices in the kernel config menu (and you won't see sky2, but look for the Yukon ones and if you check the help for those you will find the mention of sky2).

As per dmesg:

```
sky2 driver version 1.22

sky2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

sky2 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

sky2 0000:03:00.0: Yukon-2 FE+ chip revision 0

sky2 eth0: addr 01:23:45:67:89:ab
```

And per lspci:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [c0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number 00-13-77-ff-ff-b7-0e-8d

   Kernel driver in use: sky2
```

For details on setting up wired networking again see the Gentoo Installation Handbook. You can find some further interesting help in the '/etc/conf.d/net.example' file. When you leave it empty, dhcp is assumed. In that case, make sure you install the dhcpcd package.

Wireless networking

Wireless networking works great with the ath5k driver. I'm writing this howto on the NC10 using the wireless adapter. Again, this driver is build into the kernel if you use the above posted .config.

As per dmesg:

```
ath5k 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

ath5k 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

ath5k 0000:02:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

wmaster0 (ath5k): not using net_device_ops yet

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

wlan0 (ath5k): not using net_device_ops yet

ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)
```

And per lspci:

```
02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7131

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k 
```

From here on, setting up wireless is just according to the guidelines. See chapter 4 in the Gentoo Handbook - Wireless Networking and the article on wireless networking in the Gentoo Wiki. You can find some further interesting help in the '/etc/conf.d/wireless.example' file.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

7. Power management

There are several facets to power management. One is monitoring and tuning of pieces of hardware such as battery and cpu. Another is sleep and hybernation of the machine (aka system suspend to RAM or disk respectively).

CPU frequency management

The Intel Atom supports speed stepping using "Processor frequency scaling" with the "ACPI Processor P-States driver". When using the kernel config above, do not forget to load the acpi_cpufreq kernel module.

```
modprobe acpi-cpufreq
```

From the command line you can find the cpufreq details in the /sys filesystem:

```

# ls -R /sys/devices/system/cpu                               

/sys/devices/system/cpu:

cpu0  cpu1  cpuidle  kernel_max  offline  online  possible  present

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0:

cache  cpufreq  cpuidle  microcode  topology

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cache:

index0  index1  index2

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cache/index0:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cache/index1:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cache/index2:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq:

affected_cpus     related_cpus                   scaling_governor

cpuinfo_cur_freq  scaling_available_frequencies  scaling_max_freq

cpuinfo_max_freq  scaling_available_governors    scaling_min_freq

cpuinfo_min_freq  scaling_cur_freq               scaling_setspeed

ondemand          scaling_driver                 stats

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand:

ignore_nice_load  sampling_rate      sampling_rate_min

powersave_bias    sampling_rate_max  up_threshold

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats:

time_in_state  total_trans  trans_table

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuidle:

state0  state1  state2  state3

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuidle/state0:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuidle/state1:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuidle/state2:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpuidle/state3:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/microcode:

processor_flags  reload  version

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/topology:

core_id        core_siblings_list   thread_siblings

core_siblings  physical_package_id  thread_siblings_list

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1:

cache  cpufreq  cpuidle  microcode  online  topology

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cache:

index0  index1  index2

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cache/index0:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cache/index1:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cache/index2:

cache_disable        physical_line_partition  type

coherency_line_size  shared_cpu_list          ways_of_associativity

level                shared_cpu_map

number_of_sets       size

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq:

affected_cpus     related_cpus                   scaling_governor

cpuinfo_cur_freq  scaling_available_frequencies  scaling_max_freq

cpuinfo_max_freq  scaling_available_governors    scaling_min_freq

cpuinfo_min_freq  scaling_cur_freq               scaling_setspeed

ondemand          scaling_driver                 stats

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/ondemand:

ignore_nice_load  sampling_rate      sampling_rate_min

powersave_bias    sampling_rate_max  up_threshold

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpufreq/stats:

time_in_state  total_trans  trans_table

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpuidle:

state0  state1  state2  state3

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpuidle/state0:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpuidle/state1:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpuidle/state2:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/cpuidle/state3:

desc  latency  name  power  time  usage

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/microcode:

processor_flags  reload  version

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu1/topology:

core_id        core_siblings_list   thread_siblings

core_siblings  physical_package_id  thread_siblings_list

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpuidle:

current_driver  current_governor_ro
```

Once you have this bit working, further tweaks are possible. I'm already happy with the default "ondemand" governor.

For further details on how to deal with cpufreq see the Gentoo Power Management Guide.

Power supply monitoring

The ACPI system will allow you to monitor your power supply states. You can detect if you are on AC or battery. You can inspect the battery status. I found that in order to be able to quickly inspect these from the command line I needed to include the legacy ACPI information in the /proc filesystem when building the kernel. In he above config this has been turned on.

TODO: add example of /proc battery information

System suspend

I have not tested this yet. It has been reported to work.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

8. Touchpad

The touchpad is a Synaptics type. Enable the synaptics driver in the kernel and also build the synaptics driver for Xorg.

As per dmesg:

```
[    1.915455] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04731/0xa40000

[    1.950718] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7
```

Depending on how you set up X, you may need to do some work to make tap to click work. There a various ways of handling X input devices, and the modern way is using evdev and hal. My setup is not working that way yet, so I had to add an option line in my xorg.conf file. The trick is to add an entry that turns on TabButton1:

```
Option              "TapButton1"            "1"
```

For more information see tap to click synaptics [SOLVED]

Below is a quote from the Archlinux forums on how to set-up your synaptics touchpad in xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "SynapticsTouchpad"

   Driver      "synaptics"

   Option      "AlwaysCore"        "true"  # send events to CorePointer

  #Option      "Device"            "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Device"            "/dev/psaux"

   Option      "Protocol"          "auto-dev"

   Option      "SHMConfig"         "false" # configurable at runtime? security risk

   Option      "LeftEdge"          "1700"  # x coord left

   Option      "RightEdge"         "5300"  # x coord right

   Option      "TopEdge"           "1700"  # y coord top

   Option      "BottomEdge"        "4200"  # y coord bottom

   Option      "FingerLow"         "25"    # pressure below this level triggers release

   Option      "FingerHigh"        "30"    # pressure above this level triggers touch

   Option      "MaxTapTime"        "180"   # max time in ms for detecting tap

   Option      "VertEdgeScroll"    "true"  # enable vertical scroll zone

#   Option      "HorizEdgeScroll"   "true"  # enable horizontal scroll zone

   Option      "CornerCoasting"    "true"  # enable continuous scroll with finger in corner

   Option      "CoastingSpeed"     "0.30"  # corner coasting speed

   Option      "VertScrollDelta"   "100"   # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the vertical scroll

#   Option      "HorizScrollDelta"  "100"   # edge-to-edge scroll distance of the horizontal scroll

   Option      "MinSpeed"          "0.10"  # speed factor for low pointer movement

   Option      "MaxSpeed"          "0.60"  # maximum speed factor for fast pointer movement

   Option      "AccelFactor"       "0.0020"    # acceleration factor for normal pointer movements

  #Option      "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "true"    # vertical scroll anywhere with two fingers

  #Option      "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "true"    # horizontal scroll anywhere with two fingers

   Option      "TapButton1" "1"

   Option      "TapButton2" "2"

   Option      "TapButton3" "3"

EndSection
```

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

9. Audio

The onboard audio chipset is a Realtek ID 272 which is an intel-hda version.

And per lspci:

```
00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel 
```

Issues that you may run into, but for which solutions have been reported are: Make the internal microphone work: settings for microphone can be found in Arch Linux Forum (link provided by Havin_it in the NC10 discussion thread). *Quote:*   

> Run "alsamixer", and press F4 to configure "capture" devices.
> 
> Here are the settings that make the microphone work for me :
> 
> - digital to 60
> ...

 

 Audio Jack Sensing does not work, speakers are not turned of when inserting a headphone: reported to work with Alsa 1.0.18a (See post at Linux on the Samsung NC10).

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

10. Webcam

The webcam is a 1.3 megapixel Naguma. As per dmesg:

```

[    0.580889] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.581255] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    0.581339] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[    1.612354] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Namuga 1.3M Webcam (0ac8:c326)

[    1.613536] input: Namuga 1.3M Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input6 
```

You need to build in the UVC kernel driver and can test it with luvcview:

```
luvcview -f yuv
```

It has also been reported to work with Skype. See this post bu Havin_it. Note that the microphone does work as well, see the Audio section for that. There seem to be some issues with kernel 2.6.30 as per this post by see the post from Havin_it.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

11. Special keys - "Fn"+<key>

Standard control keys

As this netbook is rather limited in dimensions several keys that have their own place on a desktop keyboard had to be "hidden" behind other keys as is usual with notebooks. To access these keys you have to hold the "Fn" key while pressing them in order to activate them. Below is the list of keys that will operate in this way and perform the function just like their equivalent on a full size keyboard. For these no special software or drivers need to be installed:

Home <Fn>-<PgUp>

End <Fn>-<PgDn>

NumLock <Fn>-<F11>

Scroll Lock <Fn>-<F12>

Pause/Brk <Fn>-<Insert>

When turning on NumLock a set of keys on the keyboard switch to their equivalents on the numerical keypad: 7,8,9,0,u,i,o,p,j,k,l,;,m,/ (You can recognize these keys as they have their NumPad meaning printed on them in small blue characters.

Special keys

In addition to the above mentionned keys there are additional keys which provide shortcuts to specific actions on the netbook. These are typically related to changing the state of hardware (e.g. volume, wifi, backlight, touchpad, etc...). These are all located on the top row and on the bottom right cursor keys. In order to activate the functionality of these keys some additional steps may need to be taken. Also, the functionality of some of these depend on X to be effective.

A good background read you can find in the Gentoo Wiki. To make some of these buttons work you may need to setup some xmodmap mappings and use xbindkeys.

Sleep <Fn>-<Esc>

```
keycode 223
```

Works. I'm not happy with it yet as it just triggers a shutdown for me.

ACPI seems to find it as well, as per dmesg output:

```
[    0.467514] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    0.471251] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB] 
```

Battery <Fn>-<F2>

```
keycode 241
```

Shows battery status in Windows XP.

Euro <Fn>-<F3>

When checking the keycode for this one with xev you get a load of key press and release events. You receive a series of keycodes:

```
keyPress: 64

keyPress: 90

keyRelease: 90

KeyPress: 87

KeyRelease: 87

Keypress: 88

KeyRelease: 88

KeyPress: 80

KeyRelease: 80

KeyRelease: 64
```

I'm not sure how to deal with this one. If anyone has a clue, please let me know.

Display <Fn>-<F4>

```
keycode 214
```

Display switching, what we commonly use when we connect a beamer and stuff (at least in windows).

Backlight <Fn>-<F5>

```
keycode 159 = XF86KbdLightOnOff 
```

Mute <Fn>-<F6>

```
keycode 160 = XF86AudioMute
```

Repair <Fn>-<F7>

```
keycode 151
```

In Windows XP this gives the Samsung System Repair utilityor something like that.

Run <Fn>-<F8>

```
keycode 171
```

I think in Windows XP this changes the performance mode setting, I guess this is similar to changing the cpufreq governor in Linux.

Wifi <Fn>-<F9>

```
keycode 243
```

Enables and disables the wireless LAN. Does not work for me yet.

Touchpad <Fn>-<F10>

```
keycode 249
```

This button enables/disables the touchpad. For me it just works in X, which might be a result of the synaptics driver. Have not tested it yet on the console (with gpm I do have a mouse cursor in the console).

Keypad Enter <Fn>-<Enter>

```
keycode 108
```

Just the keypad enter. You get this either by turning numlock on, or using <Fn>-Enter with NumLock off. Respectively, with NumLock on, you get the normal enter (keycode 36) when press <Fn>-<Enter>. This holds for all keypad keys. However, when trying this out in a text editor or command promt, using <Fn>-<K> with NumLock off will not give you 2, instead the key gets ignored for some reason. With Numlock on, you do get J when pressing <Fn>-<J>. Not sure to me why this is, but there you have it nonetheless.

Mon Bright Up <Fn>-<Up>

```
keycode 212 = XF86MonBrightnessUp
```

Mon Bright Down <Fn>-<Up>

```
keycode 101 = XF86MonBrightnessDown
```

Vol Up <Fn>-<Right>

```
keycode 176 = XF86AudioRaiseVolume
```

Vol Down <Fn>-<Left>

```
keycode 174 = XF86AudioLowerVolume 
```

TODO: have not tested all of these, nor do I have them all operational yet.

Other buttons and triggers

Then there are some more triggers that can be captured that I put here for lack of a better place. One of these is the power button (you know, the one you use to turn on the thing) . The other is the lid switch, which tells you if the user has closed the lid of the netbook.

Power button

This one works for me, but at the moment always triggers a shutdown. I managed to get a pop-up screen in Xfce4, but it seems some other piece of software catches the event as well and triggers a shutdown. Not really what I want.

ACPI sees the button and might be the cause of the shutdown. Not sure why it finds it twice though. As per dmesg:

```
[    0.459465] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.463261] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.464013] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.467262] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
```

Lid switch

ACPI find the switch and this one has been reported to generate an event which might take 10 seconds to trigger (see posts by hrnick).

From dmesg output

```
[    0.463555] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.463753] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]
```

Other information resources regarding the special keysArch Linux Wiki - Samsung NC10

Arch Linux Wiki - Extra keyboard keys, the quick way

Arch Linux Wiki - Extra Keyboard Keys in Xorg, Using your Desktop Environment tools

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

12. Xorg configuration

The onboard video chipset is the Intel(R) 945GME.

As per dmesg:

```
[    0.447879] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.448109] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GME Chipset

[    0.448401] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.451402] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.473979] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/input/input4

[    0.478254] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.479470] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DC5EE, 0245 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.480394] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DBEC4, 06A5 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.481643] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.492444] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.492527] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.492640] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.492796] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.492891] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GME, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.497190] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    0.497398] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time. 
```

And per lspci:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2 
```

Using the configurations below you should have no difficulty with getting X to work. However, note that there other ways to handle the input drivers in X with the modern setups using evdev and hal.

make.conf:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"
```

xorg.conf:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Synaptics0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option          "AIGLX" "true"

   Option          "AutoAddDevices" "no"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/include/X11/fonts/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

#   Load  "dbe"

#   Load  "record"

#   Load  "dri"

#   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "GLcore"

#   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

#   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

##   Option     "Device"   "/dev/input/event4"

#   Option    "Xkb_Rules"  "xorg"

   Option    "Xkb_Model"  "pc105"

   Option    "Xkb_Layout" "us"

#   Option     "Xkb_Variant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier          "Synaptics0"

    Driver              "synaptics"

    Option      "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option              "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

    Option              "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

    Option              "SHMConfig"             "on"

    Option              "Emulate3Buttons"       "yes"

#    Option             "LeftEdge"              "1197"

#    Option             "RightEdge"             "1059"

#    Option             "TopEdge"               "4548"

#    Option             "BottomEdge"            "3935"

#   Option              "FingerLow"             "14"

#   Option              "FingerHigh"            "15"

   Option              "TapButton1"            "1"

#   Option              "MaxTapTime"            "150"

#    Option             "MaxTapMove"            "90"

#    Option             "MinSpeed"              "0.3"

#    Option             "MaxSpeed"              "0.6"

#    Option             "AccelFactor"           "0.015"

#    Option             "VertScrollDelta"       "20"

#    Option             "HorizScrollDelta"      "20"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMinSpeed"    "200"

#    Option             "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed"    "200"

     Option             "UpDownScrolling"       "1"

#    Option             "CircularScrolling"     "0"

#    Option             "CircScrollDelta"       "0.1"

#    Option             "CircScrollTrigger"     "2"

    # Do you keep moving the mouse while typing? Try this trick.

    #synclient TouchpadOff=1 disable your synaptics touchpad

    #synclient TouchpadOff=0 enable your synaptics touchpad

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   Option        "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "Unknown Board"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

   VideoRAM    262144

   Option       "RenderAccel"      "true"

   Option       "EnaplePageFlip"      "true"

   Option       "DRI"         "true"

#   Option       "AccelMethod"      "XAA"

   Option       "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option      "MTRR"         "on"

   Option      "UseFBDev"         "false"

   Option      "LinearAlloc"      "6144"

   Option      "DevicePresence"      "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth   24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option "MIT-SHM" "Yes"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

13. Xfce4

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

14. Gnome

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

15. Kde

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

16. Bluetooth

Bluetooth is reported to work *out of the box* with Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 as per Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex 8.10 on the Samsung NC10. Personally I've never had much success with Bluetooth under Linux, but I did not try very hard either (last time I did is a few years back).

Bluetooth has been reported to work with Gentoo as well, see the post from Havin_it.

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

17. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

18. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

19. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

20. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

21. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

22. Spare section

----------

## Luud

>>> Table of contents <<<

23. The NC10 specifications

The Samsung NC10 is a 10.2" netbook with an Intel Atom N270 at its core. The product page can be found on the Samsung website.

Here is the "lspci -v" output for those interested:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

   Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   I/O ports at 1800 [size=8]

   Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at f0300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Memory at f0080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22

   Memory at f0340000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [130] Root Complex Link <?>

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: f0100000-f01fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00002000-00002fff

   Memory behind bridge: f0200000-f02fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel <?>

   Capabilities: [180] Root Complex Link <?>

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   I/O ports at 1820 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 1840 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at 1860 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at 1880 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: uhci_hcd

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 23

   Memory at f0544000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [58] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00a0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   Capabilities: [50] Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information <?>

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 80 [Master])

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 1810 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: ata_piix

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at 18a0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-i801

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Askey Computer Corp. Device 7131

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at f0100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable- Mask- TabSize=1

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq+ ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr-

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 14, GenCap+ CGenEn- ChkCap+ ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel <?>

   Kernel driver in use: ath5k

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

   Subsystem: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd Device ca00

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at f0200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at 2000 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [5c] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit+ Count=1/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [c0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

      UESta:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UEMsk:   DLP- SDES- TLP- FCP- CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF- MalfTLP- ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      UESvrt:   DLP+ SDES- TLP- FCP+ CmpltTO- CmpltAbrt- UnxCmplt- RxOF+ MalfTLP+ ECRC- UnsupReq- ACSVoil-

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      CESta:   RxErr- BadTLP- BadDLLP- Rollover- Timeout- NonFatalErr+

      AERCap:   First Error Pointer: 1f, GenCap- CGenEn- ChkCap- ChkEn-

   Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number 00-13-77-ff-ff-b7-0e-8d

   Kernel driver in use: sky2
```

And an "lspci -n" for convenience:

```
00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 0604: 8086:27d4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 0c03: 8086:27c9 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 0c03: 8086:27ca (rev 02)

00:1d.3 0c03: 8086:27cb (rev 02)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 02)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e2)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 02)

00:1f.2 0101: 8086:27c4 (rev 02)

00:1f.3 0c05: 8086:27da (rev 02)

02:00.0 0200: 168c:001c (rev 01)

03:00.0 0200: 11ab:4354 (rev 13)
```

Furthermore here is a dmesg:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.29-gentoo-r5-NC10 (root@iron) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #2 SMP PREEMPT Mon Jul 27 20:08:42 CEST 2009

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   NSC Geode by NSC

[    0.000000]   Cyrix CyrixInstead

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000]   Transmeta GenuineTMx86

[    0.000000]   Transmeta TransmetaCPU

[    0.000000]   UMC UMC UMC UMC

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007f6d0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6d0000 - 000000007f6e2000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6e2000 - 000000007f6e3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007f6e3000 - 0000000080000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed14000 - 00000000fed1a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7f6d0 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 10000-15000

[    0.000000] RAMDISK: 37f63000 - 37fefe3f

[    0.000000] Allocated new RAMDISK: 00011000 - 0009de3f

[    0.000000] Move RAMDISK from 0000000037f63000 - 0000000037fefe3e to 00011000 - 0009de3e

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F71A0, 0024 (r2 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7F6DB94A, 0084 (r1 SECCSD LH43STAR  6040000  LTP        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7F6E1BD2, 00F4 (r3 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 ALAN        1)

[    0.000000] FADT: X_PM1a_EVT_BLK.bit_width (16) does not match PM1_EVT_LEN (4)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7F6DD5F2, 456C (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7F6E2FC0, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7F6E1CC6, 0068 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7F6E1D2E, 0038 (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7F6E1D66, 003C (r1 INTEL  CALISTGA  6040000 LOHR       5A)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TCPA 7F6E1DA2, 0032 (r1 PTLTD  CALISTGA  6040000  PTL        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: TMOR 7F6E1DD4, 0026 (r1 PTLTD            6040000 PTL         3)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7F6E1DFA, 0068 (r1 PTLTD      APIC    6040000  LTP        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7F6E1E62, 0028 (r1 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$  6040000  LTP        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7F6E1E8A, 0176 (r1 SECCSD LH43STAR  6040000  LTP        0)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DCFA3, 064F (r1 SataRe  SataPri     1000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DC907, 069C (r1 SataRe  SataSec     1000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DB9CE, 04F6 (r2  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS bug: multiple APIC/MADT found, using 0

[    0.000000] ACPI: If "acpi_apic_instance=2" works better, notify linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1150MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 00000000 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   bootmap 00100000 - 00106f00

[    0.000000] (9 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 00377fe000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000001000 - 0000002000]    EX TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000001000 - 0000002000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000006000 - 0000007000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000007000]

[    0.000000]   #3 [0000200000 - 0000886274]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 0000886274]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000887000 - 000088b000]    INIT_PG_TABLE ==> [0000887000 - 000088b000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #6 [0000010000 - 0000011000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000010000 - 0000011000]

[    0.000000]   #7 [0000011000 - 000009de3f]      NEW RAMDISK ==> [0000011000 - 000009de3f]

[    0.000000]   #8 [0000100000 - 0000107000]          BOOTMAP ==> [0000100000 - 0000107000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f71d0] 000f71d0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007f6d0

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007f6d0

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 521823

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3951 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2302 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 292308 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 24

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 88000000 (gap: 80000000:60000000)

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS:2 nr_cpumask_bits:2 nr_cpu_ids:2 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 32768 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 517745

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda6

[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.000000] Detected 1595.834 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000999] Memory: 2061788k/2087744k available (4049k kernel code, 24572k reserved, 1879k data, 324k init, 1178440k highmem)

[    0.000999] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000999]     fixmap  : 0xfff9f000 - 0xfffff000   ( 384 kB)

[    0.000999]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000999]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000999]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000999]       .init : 0xc07d2000 - 0xc0823000   ( 324 kB)

[    0.000999]       .data : 0xc05f47ad - 0xc07ca638   (1879 kB)

[    0.000999]       .text : 0xc0200000 - 0xc05f47ad   (4049 kB)

[    0.000999] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 3191.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595834)

[    0.000999] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.001015] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

[    0.001094] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.001183] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

[    0.005685] ACPI: Core revision 20081204

[    0.018541] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.028838] CPU0: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.029995] Booting processor 1 APIC 0x1 ip 0x6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3191.83 BogoMIPS (lpj=1595915)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 24K

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 cache: 512K

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.000999] Intel machine check architecture supported.

[    0.000999] Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

[    0.100253] CPU1: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270   @ 1.60GHz stepping 02

[    0.101008] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.102032] Brought up 2 CPUs

[    0.102108] Total of 2 processors activated (6383.49 BogoMIPS).

[    0.102241] CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

[    0.102247]  domain 0: span 0-1 level CPU

[    0.102253]   groups: 0 1

[    0.102263] CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

[    0.102268]  domain 0: span 0-1 level CPU

[    0.102273]   groups: 1 0

[    0.103113] net_namespace: 556 bytes

[    0.103244] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.104054] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.104142] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.104991] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.105070] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.105148] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.119099] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.121633] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.126339] ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.128558] ACPI: EC: non-query interrupt received, switching to interrupt mode

[    0.129140] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.129223] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.129514] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.145278] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.145370] ACPI: EC: driver started in interrupt mode

[    0.146304] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.146411] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf0000000-0xf007ffff]

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 14 io port: [0x1800-0x1807]

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18 32bit mmio: [0xd0000000-0xdfffffff]

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 1c 32bit mmio: [0xf0300000-0xf033ffff]

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:02.1: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf0080000-0xf00fffff]

[    0.146562] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf0340000-0xf0343fff]

[    0.147028] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147114] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.147298] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147382] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.147564] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.147648] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# disabled

[    0.147801] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 20 io port: [0x1820-0x183f]

[    0.147884] pci 0000:00:1d.1: reg 20 io port: [0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.147966] pci 0000:00:1d.2: reg 20 io port: [0x1860-0x187f]

[    0.148060] pci 0000:00:1d.3: reg 20 io port: [0x1880-0x189f]

[    0.148132] pci 0000:00:1d.7: reg 10 32bit mmio: [0xf0544000-0xf05443ff]

[    0.148235] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.148320] pci 0000:00:1d.7: PME# disabled

[    0.148585] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1000-107f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

[    0.148690] pci 0000:00:1f.0: quirk: region 1180-11bf claimed by ICH6 GPIO

[    0.148840] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.148852] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14 io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.148864] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18 io port: [0x00-0x07]

[    0.148875] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c io port: [0x00-0x03]

[    0.148887] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20 io port: [0x1810-0x181f]

[    0.148946] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.148985] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# disabled

[    0.149124] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20 io port: [0x18a0-0x18bf]

[    0.149232] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf0100000-0xf010ffff]

[    0.149445] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf0100000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.149730] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10 64bit mmio: [0xf0200000-0xf0203fff]

[    0.149779] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18 io port: [0x2000-0x20ff]

[    0.150339] pci 0000:03:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.150344] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.150449] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.150686] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge io port: [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.150695] pci 0000:00:1c.2: bridge 32bit mmio: [0xf0200000-0xf02fffff]

[    0.150774] pci 0000:00:1e.0: transparent bridge

[    0.150888] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.150904] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.151373] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.151553] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    0.151750] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

[    0.168187] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.169395] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.170344] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.171213] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

[    0.172088] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.173074] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.174061] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.174923] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

[    0.175667] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.177055] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.177217] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.177245] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.177245] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.178069] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.178086] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.187032] cfg80211: Using static regulatory domain info

[    0.187097] cfg80211: Regulatory domain: US

[    0.187174]    (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    0.187276]    (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2700 mBm)

[    0.187359]    (5170000 KHz - 5190000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.187442]    (5190000 KHz - 5210000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.187524]    (5210000 KHz - 5230000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.187607]    (5230000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 2300 mBm)

[    0.187690]    (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (600 mBi, 3000 mBm)

[    0.187772] cfg80211: Calling CRDA for country: US

[    0.192024] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.192124] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.197628] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.197711] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.197812] system 00:01: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[    0.197897] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff has been reserved

[    0.197993] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff has been reserved

[    0.198078] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff has been reserved

[    0.198163] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff has been reserved

[    0.198251] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff has been reserved

[    0.198335] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff has been reserved

[    0.198420] system 00:01: iomem range 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff has been reserved

[    0.198517] system 00:04: iomem range 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff has been reserved

[    0.198611] system 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x69f has been reserved

[    0.198693] system 00:06: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[    0.198775] system 00:06: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

[    0.198858] system 00:06: ioport range 0x1180-0x11bf has been reserved

[    0.198940] system 00:06: ioport range 0x1640-0x164f has been reserved

[    0.199039] system 00:07: ioport range 0x6a0-0x6af has been reserved

[    0.199121] system 00:07: ioport range 0x6b0-0x6ff has been reserved

[    0.234123] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.234207] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.234292] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   MEM window: 0xf0100000-0xf01fffff

[    0.234376] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.234462] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.234544] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   IO window: 0x2000-0x2fff

[    0.234628] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   MEM window: 0xf0200000-0xf02fffff

[    0.234712] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.234798] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:04

[    0.234877] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   IO window: disabled

[    0.234959] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   MEM window: disabled

[    0.235049] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   PREFETCH window: disabled

[    0.235156] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.235246] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.235265] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.235351] pci 0000:00:1c.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.235365] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.235374] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 0 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.235380] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 1 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.235386] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235391] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 mem: [0xf0100000-0xf01fffff]

[    0.235397] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235402] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235407] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 io:  [0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.235413] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 mem: [0xf0200000-0xf02fffff]

[    0.235419] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235424] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 3 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235429] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235434] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235439] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 mem: [0x0-0x0]

[    0.235444] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 3 io:  [0x00-0xffff]

[    0.235449] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 4 mem: [0x000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.235560] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.246065] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.246425] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.247438] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.247965] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.248071] TCP reno registered

[    0.251132] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.251426] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[    0.328621] Freeing initrd memory: 563k freed

[    0.329047] Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

[    0.331363] Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.332766] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.333890] NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

[    0.334240] msgmni has been set to 1728

[    0.336054] alg: No test for stdrng (krng)

[    0.336161] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.336245] io scheduler deadline registered (default)

[    0.336345] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.447740] intel_rng: FWH not detected

[    0.447879] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.448109] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 945GME Chipset

[    0.448401] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7932K stolen memory

[    0.451402] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

[    0.452586] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (off-line)

[    0.459002] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

[    0.459465] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.463261] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.463555] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input1

[    0.463753] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.464013] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input2

[    0.467262] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.467514] input: Sleep Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input3

[    0.471251] ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

[    0.471733] fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.471825] ACPI: Fan [FAN0] (off)

[    0.473979] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/input/input4

[    0.478254] ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[    0.479470] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DC5EE, 0245 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.480394] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DBEC4, 06A5 (r2  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

[    0.481643] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.481839] processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.481932] ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.482948] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DC833, 00D4 (r2  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.483794] ACPI: SSDT 7F6DC569, 0085 (r2  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

[    0.485289] processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.485384] ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

[    0.491140] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.491910] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (29 C)

[    0.492444] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.492527] intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets

[    0.492640] intelfb: Version 0.9.6

[    0.492796] intelfb 0000:00:02.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.492891] intelfb: 00:02.0: Intel(R) 945GME, aperture size 256MB, stolen memory 7932kB

[    0.497190] intelfb: Non-CRT device is enabled ( LVDS port ).  Disabling mode switching.

[    0.497398] intelfb: Video mode must be programmed at boot time.

[    0.500251] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1

[    0.500993] Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0

[    0.501811] brd: module loaded

[    0.503915] loop: module loaded

[    0.503994] sky2 driver version 1.22

[    0.504201] sky2 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.504314] sky2 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.504667] sky2 0000:03:00.0: Yukon-2 FE+ chip revision 0

[    0.505517] sky2 eth0: addr 00:13:77:b7:0e:8d

[    0.505760] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.505856] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.505909] ath5k 0000:02:00.0: registered as 'phy0'

[    0.571784] wmaster0 (ath5k): not using net_device_ops yet

[    0.572116] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'minstrel'

[    0.580295] wlan0 (ath5k): not using net_device_ops yet

[    0.580686] ath5k phy0: Atheros AR2425 chip found (MAC: 0xe2, PHY: 0x70)

[    0.580889] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[    0.581255] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

[    0.581339] USB Video Class driver (v0.1.0)

[    0.581520] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.581694] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.582131] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

[    0.582171] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.582262] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 IDE IDE ]

[    0.733074] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.733214] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.733696] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.736137] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0x1810 irq 14

[    0.736224] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0x1818 irq 15

[    0.906553] ata1.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HM500JI, 2AC101C4, max UDMA/133

[    0.906636] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    0.926583] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    0.937198] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HM500JI  2AC1 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    0.937780] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.938988] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.939076] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.939146] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.939408] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    0.939548] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    0.939627] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    0.939695] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    0.939805]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

[    1.047229] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    1.047738] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    1.047895] ata2: port disabled. ignoring.

[    1.058159] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[    1.058238] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.058370] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.058504] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.058513] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.058754] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.062801] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

[    1.062884] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: cache line size of 32 is not supported

[    1.062915] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, io mem 0xf0544000

[    1.072023] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.072503] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.072741] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.072831] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.073688] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.073846] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.073943] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.073950] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.074178] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.074316] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io base 0x00001820

[    1.074810] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.075053] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.075143] hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.075763] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.075860] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.075867] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.076116] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    1.076271] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0x00001840

[    1.076765] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.076988] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.077090] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.077718] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.077814] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.077821] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.078070] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    1.078208] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0x00001860

[    1.078685] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.078911] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.079001] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.079660] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: PCI INT D -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.079757] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.079766] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

[    1.079975] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[    1.080132] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0x00001880

[    1.080624] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.080859] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.080949] hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[    1.081798] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.081886] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.082159] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.082245] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.082574] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.084917] i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

[    1.086053] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.086142] serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.086229] serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.086317] serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.086406] serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.087100] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.108619] rtc_cmos 00:08: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.108959] rtc_cmos 00:08: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.109099] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    1.109725] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.109893] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.109969] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.119944] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[    1.120149] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.120234] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[    1.120577] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.18a.

[    1.121098] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.121281] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.130912] hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

[    1.135349] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input5

[    1.159553] ALSA device list:

[    1.159634]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf0340000 irq 22

[    1.159789] TCP cubic registered

[    1.159866] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.159954] NET: Registered protocol family 15

[    1.160297] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.160376] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.160479] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.476040] usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    1.611352] usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.612354] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Namuga 1.3M Webcam (0ac8:c326)

[    1.613536] input: Namuga 1.3M Webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-8/1-8:1.0/input/input6

[    1.828022] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[    1.915455] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.2, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04731/0xa40000

[    1.950718] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input7

[    1.990880] usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.996405] rtc_cmos 00:08: setting system clock to 2009-07-31 18:10:26 UTC (1249063826)

[    1.996843] Freeing unused kernel memory: 324k freed

[    1.997163] Write protecting the kernel text: 4052k

[    1.997313] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1476k

[    5.986040] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[    5.986459] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[    7.348338] udev: starting version 141

[    7.955303] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    7.955320] ACPI: I/O resource 0000:00:1f.3 [0x18a0-0x18bf] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [0x18a0-0x18af]

[    7.955328] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[    9.921934] EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    9.922164] EXT3 FS on sda6, internal journal

[   12.413261] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   12.413374] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal

[   12.413385] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   12.442029] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   12.442127] EXT3 FS on sda8, internal journal

[   12.442139] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   12.470824] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   12.470936] EXT3 FS on sda9, internal journal

[   12.470946] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   12.509393] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   12.509516] EXT3 FS on sda10, internal journal

[   12.509526] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   12.673256] Adding 3156732k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3156732k 

[   20.170404] sky2 eth0: enabling interface

[   50.534035] sky2 eth0: disabling interface

[   52.780139] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:14:bf:48:8b:dd

[   52.781662] wlan0: authenticated

[   52.781668] wlan0: associate with AP 00:14:bf:48:8b:dd

[   52.783869] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:14:bf:48:8b:dd (capab=0x411 status=0 aid=1)

[   52.783875] wlan0: associated

[   79.189714] pci 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[   79.194577] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 on minor 0

[  248.822729] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[  248.822754] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[  248.833236] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[ 3195.169128] usb 4-1: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

[ 3195.336214] usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[ 3195.353183] input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.2/usb4/4-1/4-1:1.0/input/input8

[ 3195.362503] generic-usb 0003:046D:C03D.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-1/input0

[ 4274.018079] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 15000 nsec
```

----------

